# Upgarding GPU



## brinto (Jul 15, 2012)

Plz suggest me a good gpu

my configuration

PROC: Intel e7200
MB: Intel DG31PR
2x2gb ram
500+160 gb HDD
corsair cx430 v2
Current gpu:9500gt 512

1440x900 resolutin

My Budget is strictly 10000


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ati hd 6850.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 15, 2012)

Hd 7770 or 6850, both will do fine. If you can find a gtx 560 under 10k, get it. Will be much better than the above mentioned.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yup, get a GTX-560 for 10.5k. 
Check SMC international they have a MSI GTX-560 for 10.4k.


----------



## brinto (Jul 15, 2012)

Guys what about  cx430 v2..is this enough handle these cards...guyz plz suggest some nvidia card below 10000


----------



## Jripper (Jul 15, 2012)

GTX 560 if you can find it at 10k.

If not,your next best option is HD 6850(get msi cyclone OC one)

next best option is HD 7770.


Safety tip:- Do not run furmark/msi kombustor after purchasing GPU.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't worry, your pc won't even touch 400w even with furmark


----------



## Jripper (Jul 16, 2012)

^ That was not because of wattage. that was said to prevent him from bricking his new GPU like I did -_-


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

brinto said:


> Guys what about  cx430 v2..is this enough handle these cards...guyz plz suggest some nvidia card below 10000



Get any GTX560. About PSU, a Corsair 430V2 would suffice.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 16, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ That was not because of wattage. that was said to prevent him from bricking his new GPU like I did -_-



sorry to hear that. Btw which card were you using?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^ hd 6850


----------



## Jripper (Jul 16, 2012)

@saikiasunny its in my signature mate


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey buddy, what happened to your card? Didnt they send the replacement yet?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 16, 2012)

They first sent me a replacement which was an epic old card which has been clearly used extensively and with a million solderings done behind. so i refused to accept it and asked them to replace it again. :\ called him today. he said 1-2 days more. -_-


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 16, 2012)

Jripper said:


> @saikiasunny its in my signature mate



sorry iam using tdf mobile theme so no signatures for me 

@op what have u decided?


----------



## brinto (Jul 17, 2012)

Hd 7770 for 10700 is that a good buy......6850  is not available here..


----------



## Jripper (Jul 17, 2012)

^Absolutely not. Overpriced. You can get a GTX 560 at 10.7k which is miles ahead of the HD 7770 in terms of performance.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 17, 2012)

brinto said:


> Hd 7770 for 10700 is that a good buy......6850  is not available here..



Overpriced. HD7770 is available @~8K.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2012)

Zotac GTX 560 1 GB DDR5 Amp Edition is available for 10.7 K on Ebay but after applying coupon for  ICICI Credit and Debit cards 10% off.. it becomes 9.7 K which is an excellent deal..
 Go get it, it's better than ALL the cards in it's price range (and over it)

ICICIEOSS2 For Credit Card
ICICIEOSS1 For Debit card


----------



## brinto (Jul 17, 2012)

GTX 560 cost 14000 here  in local shop).....

Hd 7770 or 6850, gtx 560, any other alternatives for dese cards...my budget is strictly 10000


----------



## Jripper (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't you have access to any other shops at your place? 14000 for gtx 560 is criminal. you can get a 560ti at that price.

Take a look around other shops.


----------



## brinto (Jul 17, 2012)

is there any difference b/w ti version and non ti version..and you guyz are sure my  cx430 v2 will handle these cards?....


----------



## Jripper (Jul 17, 2012)

yes the 560ti performs 10-15% better than the gtx 560. and yes as long as you don't overclock anything it should be fine on your psu. 

eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts

^ Check this site to calculate your power draw. I did it and it was around 370 watts for your system.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2012)

Better get MSI GTX-560 from SMC for 10.4k. 
MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5

or get this: Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 (ZT-50901-10M) 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

And if you register Zotac online you get 2yrs additional warranty, so 5yr warranty in total. 
Great VFM.


----------



## brinto (Jul 19, 2012)

saikiasunny,Nighthawk12,saswat23,Jripper,Nerevarine,d6bmg tahnkz guyz  for your help..just bought sapphire hd 6850 for 9750Rs.....

*i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s500/axxoindia/IMG_5641.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Jul 19, 2012)

congrats buddy


----------



## Jripper (Jul 19, 2012)

A little overpriced(a few hundred bucks) but yeah a good buy. 
Congrats mate  Good to see you got dirt 3 coupon too. 

Game on now. |m|


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats man, from where did you bought it?


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats brinto. Very nice purchase.


----------



## brinto (Jul 20, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Congrats man, from where did you bought it?



from a local store..kerala cochin...


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Congo!! Game hard!! Try Batman Arkham City you'll love it.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 20, 2012)

Try MAX PAYNE 3 with ultra details.


----------

